

Any other HNers in Tokyo this week? - rgrieselhuber

A bunch of techies, investors and analysts are going on a tour of East Asia this week (http://www.geeksonaplane.com/) and they're having quite a few events in Tokyo early this week. Just wanted to see if there are any other HN folks that are attending and have a chance to meet / grab a drink if you are.<p>Leave a note here if you are and we can figure out a way to meet up.
======
bemmu
I was curious and tried browsing geeksonaplane.com, but couldn't really figure
out what this is about. Does it cost money, if yes how much? Do I need to be
awesome/famous/rich or can anyone join? There isn't enough information to
actually join this.

~~~
rgrieselhuber
They have an event during the day tomorrow that is free for anyone to join.
It's 7000 yen for the day. I'm not rich, famous or awesome, but I'm going.

It's basically a bunch of well-known geeks and investors from the US and other
parts of Asia. I saw Dave McClure speak here a few months back and he had a
lot of great information for young startups.

------
rgrieselhuber
[a whippoorwill sounds, a tumbleweed rolls by]

